# Tokina 16-28mm FX Focusing Issue with 5D3



## R1-7D (Mar 21, 2013)

I have had this lens for about a month and have been enjoying it. However, tonight I noticed when I went outside to take some shots that it didn't seem to be locking focus on the left hand side. Even if I placed an objected toward the left side of where I was aiming, making sure that the object was closer to the lens than anything on the right side of the view finder, it still seemed reluctant to grab focus toward the left. 

I put my 5D3 in a different focusing mode, eight-point selection to the far left, and it managed to lock on okay then. However, once in awhile the camera would seem to do a "freeze lock" and even if I took my finger off the shutter, I could immediately press down again and take a picture without the lens regaining focus. 

I tried to replicate this issue on my 5D2, but I can't seem to reproduce it. Everything seems to work normally. 

When compared to my 24-105L on my 5D3, aiming directly at the edge of a table, the 24-105 picks up the table in a completely perfect focused line in the view finder. The Tokina 16-28 only picks up the right side of the edge of the table. Again, this doesn't seem to be an issue with the 5D2; the lens worked fine.

I have used FoCal to calibrate the lens on both the 5D2 and 5D3. My adjustments with the 5D3 were -11 for the wide end, and +3 for the telephoto end. 



Do you guys think this is a calibration issue, or do you think I should return this copy of the lens and see if I can get another?


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 22, 2013)

My copy worked fine on the 5d2, now on the 5d3.
Try to get another one, for comparing it and/or replacement.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 23, 2013)

I would suggest sending it in to Tokina for repair. They potentially have a high failure rate, but we'll know more later this year if Roger Cicala updates his failure table. The high failure rate was for a relatively few samples, so its not conclusive at the time it was published.

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/09/lensrentals-repair-data-january-july-2012

You can check to see if the lens is decentered, if it is, a fix is needed or you will be unhappy with a otherwise fine lens. Of the third party lenses, all the Tokinas I've owned have been by far the best.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Mar 23, 2013)

I just got mine and on the 5DII so far seems fine, though chance of it needing some AFMA (or just the result of focus and recomposing). Photozone reported somewhat higher sample variation, and decentering, could that possibly lead to outer focus points not working well? I assume the lens works fine with the central focus points, so stick with those for that lens perhaps...


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. I ran some tests and it does indeed seem to be a defocuse issue with the lens. I talked on the phone to the guys at the store where I bought it and they say to bring it in. They'll either send it to Tokina to get it repaired or just give me a new one. 

I'll let you know how i make out with it when I take it in on Monday.


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 24, 2013)

What do you guys think? I'm generally seeing more softness in the bottom right-hand corner than anywhere else in the image. 

The camera was perfectly aligned perpendicular to the wall. I used three spirit levels to make sure everything was level as well. I used only the center focus point. Aperture is f/2.8.

First two are at 28mm.




E88A0997 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr





E88A0992 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


Now at 16mm:




E88A0995 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2013)

Google for Lens Decentering Test Method

Or use Roger Cicala's test method here. It does not involve rotating the camera, and is easier to interpret.

Note his warning about ultra wide lenses giving a false positive.

You can download your own Siemens Star chart and print it, or take it to Cosco and have it printed poster sized.

http://www.downloadcollection.com/siemens_star_chart_hd_pro.htm


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 25, 2013)

I took the lens back today to Calgary's The Camera Store. Even though I was out of my two week return period they replaced it on the spot. Absolutely incredible service!

The new lens works much better - no focus issues and razor sharp all the way through.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2013)

R1-7D said:


> I took the lens back today to Calgary's The Camera Store. Even though I was out of my two week return period they replaced it on the spot. Absolutely incredible service!
> 
> The new lens works much better - no focus issues and razor sharp all the way through.


 
The Camera Store has a good reputation. I've considered driving up to buy a lens from them, a few years ago, when there was a big currency difference, I could have bought a new 300mm f/2.8 IS for $3500 from them.


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 26, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > I took the lens back today to Calgary's The Camera Store. Even though I was out of my two week return period they replaced it on the spot. Absolutely incredible service!
> ...



Well if you ever do make it to Calgary I still highly recommend you check The Camera Store out, despite our currencies being pretty much par these days. It's a phenomenal store in every way. 

Thanks again for you help, Mt. Spokane.


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 28, 2013)

I just calibrated the new Tokina using Focal. The results are interesting compared the faulty version I had which seemed to go all over the place on the graph. 

Old first, new second.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, that first one had some severe problems. I hope the 2nd one holds up better. Keep us informed.


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 30, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Wow, that first one had some severe problems. I hope the 2nd one holds up better. Keep us informed.



Yeah, it sure did. This new one is working brilliantly - no more focus issues, no more soft images, and overall just a joy to shoot with. 

Thank you again for your help on the matter, as always! I'll post again if anything should go wrong with this copy of the lens.


----------

